# Why can't I FTP from my Mac to my PC?



## impulsionaudio (Jul 24, 2008)

I am using OS 10.3.9, XP SP2. Both machines are connected to a Netgear router. The router is not connected to the internet. Both machines have firewalls on but FTP services are enabled. I am using Cyberduck to FTP to my PC with no luck. I am confused why this is not working because I used to FTP from my PC to my Mac using SmartFTP. Please help.
Thanks


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2008)

Any particular reason that you NEED to use FTP?  Mac OS X supports Windows sharing and can also access Windows shares.  When you go to the "Connect to" window, type "smb://<ip-address-of-PC>" and you should be able to access the available shares.

If you're still bent on using FTP, make sure that you've made an exception for the FTP service within the Windows Firewall configuration.  Just because you have FTP enabled does not instantly poke a hole in the firewall for that particular service.


----------



## impulsionaudio (Jul 24, 2008)

I do not need to use ftp, though I did have an exception turned on for FTP. I will try smb. What exception do I need to set in my PC firewall for smb?
Thanks


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2008)

impulsionaudio said:


> I do not need to use ftp, though I did have an exception turned on for FTP. I will try smb. What exception do I need to set in my PC firewall for smb?
> Thanks



Just make sure that you're able to share files out from the Windows PC.


----------



## impulsionaudio (Jul 24, 2008)

Unfortunately smb did not work either. I turned the file/printer sharing exception on in my Windows firewall and file sharing on in my Mac firewall. Any ideas about how to troubleshoot the problem?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 24, 2008)

How are you trying to connect via smb or ftp to the Windows machine?  With the WINS name of the computer?  With the IP address?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2008)

To add to EDCC's questions, does the user account on the Windows XP computer have a password?  This is a requirement when sharing out to other computers.  There must be an account residing on the Windows PC that has a password.  Windows XP or later do not allow accessing shares without passwords on the user accounts unless you create a guest share if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## impulsionaudio (Jul 24, 2008)

I am connecting via Finder->Go->Connect to Server... I have tried both the IP address and the name of the PC. The account I am trying access on my PC has a username and a password. I am never prompted to enter either. I have also tried "ftp://<myUserName>@<myPCNameOrMyPCIPAddress>".
Thanks


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you see the PC from the mac at all ?

Otherwise try to PING the pc (cmd = "ping ip-number-of-pc" with quotes") and see if the PC reacts at all ?


Good luck, Kees


----------



## impulsionaudio (Jul 30, 2008)

My Mac CAN NOT see my PC; ping fails. My PC CAN ping my Mac; data transmitted successfully. Neither machine can FTP to the other.


----------

